# Cheapest state to buy 2nd hand rv?



## viks

Hello

We are planning 6 months in the USA and Canada. Where is the cheapest place to fly into to buy a second hand RV?

We have around £10000 to spend and presume that we will have to sell it cheap at the end of the trip to get rid quick before we fly home.

I have been looking at loads of AMerican sites already can anyone recomend and sites which would be helpful to us?

Thanks
Victoria


----------



## viks

Where is the cheapest place to fly into to buy a second hand RV? 

I mean where is the cheapest place to buy a RV? - Sorry


----------



## 88926

Hi Viks
you will find Florida will be flooded with used RVs as the snowbirds flood in for the winter and start trading up.Saying that we have just been to New York and looking at the dealers there i think they would welcome a deal this time of year,below freezing and cant wait to get back to Florida
Ian


----------

